# If anyone sees my a$$, let me know, will ya?



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Seems it's been bombed, well, sort of, off.
Worse yet, I've been team bombed by a newb and a chick.
How emasculating. :r
Fortunately Joe stepped up and stomped the last little bit of me.
It's kinda like getting finished off with the five pointed exploding palm technique. The Lenguamor Death Touch. 
Pics on the way as soon as humanly possible...


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



JohnnyKay5 said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics.


Comin up...
I ate most of the bomb already, but it'll still be cool.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



shilala said:


> Seems it's been bombed, well, sort of, off.


Look! Up in the Sky!

It's a bird!

It's a plane!

It's ... Shilala's ass??? u :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Okay, here's a pic.
I have to leave right in just a few, so I'll be back to explain it in a little bit...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

But before I go...
Joe, Heather, Russ, Thank You!!!
I love you guys. 
I have to go play run and fetch for a bit, when I get back I'm gonna spark up a Gasparilla and play cigars. 
I can't wait!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Who's Joe?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Dang nice hit there bro. Love to see you get what you deserve my friend!!! :sl


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



massphatness said:


> Who's Joe?


Lenguamor. Your reading comprehension is a click out today. 
Go answer the pm I sent, will ya? You and I have work to do. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

How the hell am I supposed to know Joe is Lenguamor?

I just want to thanks the appropriate parties for handing you your friggin' ass in such a devestating manner.

I'll be in touch this afternoon re: your PM.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Nice to see this level of devastation!!!:tu

From the pictures I can see your a$$ being handed to you!!!

Very nice hits!!!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



massphatness said:


> Who's Joe?


Jo Mama!!!:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



massphatness said:


> How the hell am I supposed to know Joe is Lenguamor?
> 
> I'll be in touch this afternoon re: your PM.


A.) Cause I told ya.
B.) Sweet.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Hmmm,

Score:
Joe and others +1
Scott 0

Slammin hit!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Great hit on Scott. From what I hear he has pleaty of ass :r So there's room for more spanking. :r :r Enjoy Scott. you deserve it and so much more. :r


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

:dr:dr:dr:dr

great hit! you'll be feeling that for a while scott

stearns


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Niiiice!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Okay, so here we go...
First off, the cookie bomb.
There are exactly four left. I had to nail the box shut and hide them from myself to stop stuffing them in my face.
Wow, Heather. The cookies are delicious!!! 
They definately won't see the end of the day. I wanted to eat all of them but if I don't save some for Kerri, I'll be all guilty and stuff, and I don't want to get that Bambi look, so I'm just gonna leave them alone. 
Cigarwife, you are now a marked woman. :r

Russ, aka Nube, aka rck40, aka Son of Fish, dropped a pile of Gasparilla's on my head. I'd seen pics and asked Frank (jechelman) if he'd do a pic review on them. Russ told me to do my own review. :R
He sent a whole pile of Gasparilla's and among them are some tubo's he says he and Uncle Scott enjoy. I'm going to try one here shortly when I go out to work on the dwhitacre skud that I'm tinkering with in the shed. (Try to keep that under your hat, guys.)
Russ also dropped in a great big honkin Cohiba that I'm sure to enjoy.
Thank You, Russ. That's some serious carnage. You've really taken to this Club Stogie thing. :tu
I'm sure Uncle Scott is mighty proud. He certainly should be. 

And then comes the Lenguamor.
In case you all aren't aware, Lenguamor is the French translation of "The Touch of Death". It's more loosely translated as "The Kiss of Death" or more aptly, "The French Kiss of Death and a Slap for Your Mouth". :r
I saw Joe's FS/T thread and thought his Monte Tubos were cool as all getout. I was out of ching in the Ppal and have already overextended my cigar budget (hehe, budget) by about two years, but I left a note that if they lasted I'd be interested.
He pm'd me and told me they were going to be headed my way.
They arrived just as beautiful as I had imagined them. Quite a cool setup.
I pulled one out of a tubo and found they are EXTREMELY fragile. I won't get to smoke one today, but once they set in the winador for a bit I'll be sparking up.
I'm excited about making something out of the the box and tubos, they'll sit around for awhile till I come up with something. :tu
Joe also sent along a Barrel Aged Aurora that I've been wanting to try and a selection of Padron's. I'm pretty sure the Pyramide is a Padron, it smells and looks like one.
Joe, brother, Thank You!!!

That's three incredibly generous and gorgeous hits all in one day.
Day in and day out I am amazed at what this club does for me and to me. A finer group of people I've never been associated with.
The gifts, the thoughtfulness, the support and the guidance that's shared and displayed here makes each and every one of us better people. 
It's truly something special and something I look forward to each and every day.
I thank you all for accepting me and letting me be a part of all this.
I'd say more, but I need to get busy crafting the Ultimate Weapon. 
Funny thing is, I have so much fun making bombs that it almost feels like I'm cheating. 
I get to have all the fun from start to finish and the bombee's just get the aftermath.
Once more before I go...
Thank You Heather, Joe and Russ.
It's not the first time you guys have brightened my day, but I haven't taken time to thank you. Keep doing what you guys do. You've definately make a difference in me.
And I need it. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

As for your thread title, god I hope it's not me who finds it!

Nice hit but you ruined it with the visual created from the thread title.

I have to go now, I feel like I'm gonna u

Al

*To the bombing party,
Really is a great job! Hats off to the three of you.*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



ahc4353 said:


> As for your thread title, god I hope it's not me who finds it!


You should be so fortunate, Mr. Al.
My ass is fabulous. :r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



shilala said:


> ...I'd say more, but I need to get busy crafting the Ultimate Weapon.
> Funny thing is, I have so much fun making bombs that it almost feels like I'm cheating.
> I get to have all the fun from start to finish and the bombee's just get the aftermath.
> ...


Well put, exactly the way I feel. I hate the waiting part while the bomb is enroute.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



shilala said:


> ...Joe also sent along a Barrel Aged Aurora that I've been wanting to try and a selection of Padron's. I'm pretty sure the Pyramide is a Padron, it smells and looks like one.
> Joe, brother, Thank You!!!...


The Piramide is a Perdomo2 second, got it from CI a while back...2004 I believe.

My pleasure, and thank YOU for all your fascinating threads.


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

I'm so glad you liked the cookies! You are right, this site is amazing. Even though I don't have smoking cigars in common with anyone on here I feel like I have made many friends. I love that I get to contribute with something that I love to do...making cookies!! There are soooo many great people on CS that I would love to bomb, I just have to do a little at a time. I'm still making my rounds though!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



cigarwife said:


> I'm so glad you liked the cookies! You are right, this site is amazing. Even though I don't have smoking cigars in common with anyone on here I feel like I have made many friends. I love that I get to contribute with something that I love to do...making cookies!! There are soooo many great people on CS that I would love to bomb, I just have to do a little at a time. I'm still making my rounds though!!


You know what? I know they won't admit it, but I bet they all wish this was a cigar AND cookie club.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



lenguamor said:


> The Piramide is a Perdomo2 second, got it from CI a while back...2004 I believe.
> 
> My pleasure, and thank YOU for all your fascinating threads.


The pleasure is all mine, my friend.
It's a wonderful feeling to have folks who enjoy the goofy things I do. 
And to be able to share with people who want to share even more than me; that's priceless.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*

Hey Scott I have seen your ass............but I barely recognized it with Vins face buried in it.:tu

Enjoy the smokes and cookies bro you definitely deserve it.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Somebodies out there are trying to fatten all you gorillas up! Maybe for fall slaughter, who knows?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Scott...the pleasure i assure you is all mine.....hope you enjoy the Gasparilla's, they are a good stick to share with friends. The back of the box set explains a little bit about the smoke......:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Great group bombing... and chocolate milk! Nice choice to complement the awesome cookies. * :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Hey Scott...the pleasure i assure you is all mine.....hope you enjoy the Gasparilla's, they are a good stick to share with friends. The back of the box set explains a little bit about the smoke......:ss


Hey Russ, I smoked one this evening.
That thing burned a razor sharp line from start to finish and I was shocked. It burned nicer than any cigar I've smoked for a good, long time.
It's not at all the kind of cigar I usually liked, but it was actually very good. 
The flavor built throughout the cigar and never got funny or bitter at the end like most natural wrappers do. It just stayed solidly good right till the end.
It tasted exactly like something I've had before and I couldn't put a finger on it. It's been haunting me since I smoked it. I just read the box and was surprised it was a Plascencia cigar.
I'm definately going to share them. I need someone to tell me what these things taste like. 
Thanks for the experience, it really was something special and I enjoyed it greatly. :tu
And the bands, they're totally cool.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



shilala said:


> Lenguamor. Your reading comprehension is a click out today.
> Go answer the pm I sent, will ya? You and I have work to do. :tu


Oh that Joe aka "Lenguamor". I've had a little interaction with the guy. Dark parking lot's with a simple nod and then the exchange. And recently a brazen daylight meeting in the corner of a casino parking lot for another quick buy.....a couple of boxes of Graycliffs. He's ok, I guess!! :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



papajohn67 said:


> Oh that Joe aka "Lenguamor". I've had a little interaction with the guy. Dark parking lot's with a simple nod and then the exchange. And recently a brazen daylight meeting in the corner of a casino parking lot for another quick buy.....a couple of boxes of Graycliffs. He's ok, I guess!! :tu


 Nefarious doings.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: If anyone sees my ass, let me know, will ya?*



papajohn67 said:


> Oh that Joe aka "Lenguamor". I've had a little interaction with the guy. Dark parking lot's with a simple nod and then the exchange. And recently a brazen daylight meeting in the corner of a casino parking lot for another quick buy.....a couple of boxes of Graycliffs. He's ok, I guess!! :tu


Beware the Tongue of Death!!! :r
Or was that Touch of Death?


----------

